# 1BR (4/10) and 2BR (4/28) on hold with RCI at Maui Lea at Maui Hill



## Egret1986 (May 2, 2012)

The 1BR was 1 TPU more than the 2BR

It will be just my husband and I.  I am assuming that possibly the 4/10 date is preferable according to demand than the 4/28 check-in and that is why it is more TPUs for the 1BR over the 2BR.  I don't know that, but I'm guessing.  However, that doesn't hold up in RCI Points because it was like 56000 points for the 2BR, as opposed to 43000 for the 1BR.  I have the 2BR held with my TPUs and the 1BR held in my Points account.

The TPUs/Points really are of no importance to me at this point.

What I want to know is whether a 2BR is more preferable at this resort in any way other than size over a 1BR?  It will just be me and my husband.  Both units are on hold and I'm just wondering which one to confirm.  Any benefit of one over the other?


----------



## daventrina (May 2, 2012)

Egret1986 said:


> What I want to know is whether a 2BR is more preferable at this resort in any way other than size over a 1BR?  It will just be me and my husband.  Both units are on hold and I'm just wondering which one to confirm.  Any benefit of one over the other?



If I remember right.. the 1BR the bedroom is around the back side and the 2BR the master is on the view side.


----------



## Alphadog (May 2, 2012)

Funny because I have an ongoing search for 3 months  for a 2 bedroom at Maui hill. Starting 4/26 to 4/30 2013.  I got nothing from rci for my ongoing search yet you have a hold during that exact timeframe.  May I ask what the tpu's are?


----------



## Egret1986 (May 2, 2012)

*Hey, this is a long term plan.  We were looking at 2013, but these are for 2014*



Alphadog said:


> Funny because I have an ongoing search for 3 months  for a 2 bedroom at Maui hill. Starting 4/26 to 4/30 2013.  I got nothing from rci for my ongoing search yet you have a hold during that exact timeframe.  May I ask what the tpu's are?



The 1BR was 30 and the 2BR was 29.  Hang in there with the ongoing search.  I'm not an ongoing search kinda person, so I only am afforded the leftovers.    I take what I can get.

I just did a 2-1/2 hour flight on Saturday and told my husband I didn't know how I would ever hold up on a flight from the East Coast to Hawaii.  When I saw these for 2014, I figured that would give me another year to get used to the idea of that long plane ride or save up for a First Class seat.  

Good luck to you on your search!


----------



## Alphadog (May 2, 2012)

Oh sorry, didn't realize you might be getting 2014 week.  I don't usually do an ongoing search but we have a week for B.I the prior week and we'd like Maui Hill for the second week.  Traveling with two couples we need the two bedroom.  Hanging in there for now.

Thanks for the reply.  I feel better now....lol


----------



## MichaelColey (May 2, 2012)

Egret1986 said:


> I am assuming that possibly the 4/10 date is preferable according to demand than the 4/28 check-in and that is why it is more TPUs for the 1BR over the 2BR.


My personal preference would be to go when it is LESS busy (and less expensive).  My guess is that 4/10 is the tail end of Spring Break, while 4/28 is a bit slower time.

One thing to consider: Check airfare for both dates.  That may make a difference in your decision.  I never confirm a timeshare that I have to fly to until I've checked airfare.

If you do much cooking, another advantage of a 2BR unit (even if you don't need the second bedroom) is that there are usually more plates, silverware, glasses, etc., so you don't have to run the dishwasher after every meal.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 2, 2012)

*Thank you, Michael.  Good things to consider*



MichaelColey said:


> My personal preference would be to go when it is LESS busy (and less expensive).  My guess is that 4/10 is the tail end of Spring Break, while 4/28 is a bit slower time.
> 
> One thing to consider: Check airfare for both dates.  That may make a difference in your decision.  I never confirm a timeshare that I have to fly to until I've checked airfare.
> 
> If you do much cooking, another advantage of a 2BR unit (even if you don't need the second bedroom) is that there are usually more plates, silverware, glasses, etc., so you don't have to run the dishwasher after every meal.



These are 2014 exchanges.  I will check for info on 2013 flights during those time frames.  We like slower times also.  That's a great consideration regarding kitchen items.  Thank you for your input.


----------



## Polly Metallic (May 2, 2012)

*One bedroom*

We own a one bedroom and I like the layout better. It has a bigger living room with huge lanai across the length with French doors. There is a small porch off the bedroom. Go to their website to view floor plans.


----------



## Luanne (May 2, 2012)

We own at Maui Hill.  We were there (just dh and I) for two weeks in March.  We had a one-bedroom and found it to be just fine size wise for the two of us. There are still two bathrooms, even in the one bedroom.  The one thing that surprised me was that the one bedroom was small, not the size of the master bedroom in the two bedroom units.  And to the person who said the one bedrooms are on the back side with no view.....not true.  We could look out to the ocean from our unit.

Do you know the unit numbers?  I would take an upstairs unit if I had the choice.


----------



## Luanne (May 2, 2012)

Polly Metallic said:


> We own a one bedroom and I like the layout better. It has a bigger living room with huge lanai across the length with French doors. There is a small porch off the bedroom. Go to their website to view floor plans.



I thought the floorplan for the living room and lanai was the same for all of the units, whether it be a one, two or three bedroom.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 2, 2012)

*I haven't called RCI.  I have the 1BR unit on hold with points.*

From experience, I know that RCI won't give a unit number.  

You know, I was thinking about this seriously.  We checked-in this past Saturday at a resort in Sunny Isles in Miami on the beach.  There was a considerable amount of points required for this 1BR over the other 1BRs.  RCI couldn't give us a unit #, only a unit type.  I called the resort and they couldn't give us a unit number until about two weeks prior.  We got there and checked in.  We found we had one of the largest one bedrooms.  However, no view.  We had a balcony that directly faced the back-side of the building in front of us.  If we stood on either end of the balcony, we could see a distant ocean view, limited by the distance and trees and on the other side a small garden view.  I decided right there and then that a view would not make or break a vacation.  It would only be an added bonus if it happened.  We are in a great location directly on the beach in a resort/area with limited availability.  Now that the weather has turned for the better, I'm happier than a pig in ........ we'll you know.  I think the same will be true in Maui whether we have an ocean view or not.  I will just be happy to be in a nice resort in a fantastic location!  A view, if we have one, will just be a bonus!  I don't feel we can go wrong with this attitude.

Thank you, Luanne!  I look forward to visiting this great resort.  We're not mega resort type of folks and I know that this will be the best choice for us!


----------



## Luanne (May 2, 2012)

Egret1986 said:


> From experience, I know that RCI won't give a unit number.


That's too bad.  We do an internal trade through Trading Places Maui and our confirmation comes with the unit number.  



> Thank you, Luanne!  I look forward to visiting this great resort.  We're not mega resort type of folks and I know that this will be the best choice for us!


You're welcome.    We love this resort.  It just feels like home.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 3, 2012)

*I was able to get the unit numbers*



Luanne said:


> Do you know the unit numbers?  I would take an upstairs unit if I had the choice.



1BR is 119
2BR is 103

I also sent you an email.

Thank you!


----------



## Egret1986 (May 3, 2012)

*Would you concur with this info?  The unit I have on hold in Points is #74*

"....based on exploring the property I would say that the vast majority of the upper units have ocean views from the lanai. I also think that a good number of lower units have views. I would avoid unit #74, and in fact would avoid 67 – 78, the entire section. The best location appears to be below the office, 1 – 66. Actually, from what I saw the best section to be in from a view standpoint would be 104 – 114. The even number units are uppers. I also think the uppers from 115 – 140 would have views. Couldn’t tell about 79 – 102, but I believe most of the uppers would have views."

The person that posted this didn't indicate why to avoid unit 74, but obviously they felt very strongly about that particular unit.  Obviously, the other two units on hold (103, 119) are on the lower floor.  What are the negatives for lower floors?  An ocean view, of course, would be nice, but that's not my biggest concern.

Opinions?  Obviously, 2014 is a ways off and I'm sure other availability will materialize.


----------



## Luanne (May 3, 2012)

Egret1986 said:


> 1BR is 119
> 2BR is 103
> 
> I also sent you an email.
> ...



Haven't seen the email yet.  Both of these are downstairs units.  (Odd are lower level, even are upper).  We were in 110 in March, which would be about in the same area as these units.  It was a nice location, I'm not sure you'd get the same view we did due to being on the lower level.

These units are kind of across from the main building, where check in and the pool are, and up the hill a bit.  Here is the link to a thread where someone posted a really good map layout of the resort.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164403&highlight=maui+hill


----------



## Conan (May 3, 2012)

[deleted - - see Luanne's posts]


----------



## Luanne (May 3, 2012)

Conan said:


> Lots more informatin about Maui Hill in this thread:
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164403



That's the same thread I included in my last post.


----------



## Stressy (May 4, 2012)

I used to own Unit 122. Second floor. Assuming 119 would be underneath. 122 definitely had distant ocean views...don't know about bottom floor. Would think the nearby houses might hinder the view. I thought the 1bd was plenty large..kitchen is small...lanai with the full wall french doors...fabulous.

Edited to add: I have a photo album of Unit 122 stored somewhere....including the view....if I can find it-I'll post it for you.


----------



## Luanne (May 4, 2012)

Stressy said:


> I used to own Unit 122. Second floor. Assuming 119 would be underneath. 122 definitely had distant ocean views...don't know about bottom floor. Would think the nearby houses might hinder the view. I thought the 1bd was plenty large..kitchen is small...lanai with the full wall french doors...fabulous.
> 
> Edited to add: I have a photo album of Unit 122 stored somewhere....including the view....if I can find it-I'll post it for you.



It would depend which way the unit faces as to whether the view would be out over the houses or towards the office building.  We were in 110 (second floor) and we looked out across the office building and pool area to the ocean.  I've stayed in other units where the view was more back up towards the mountain.  It sounds confusing unless you've been there.

I have pictures of our view from 110, but I don't seem to be able to post them here.

Stressy, if it's been awhile since you've been there I think you'd be impressed with the upgrades, especially in the kitchen. Rememer how bad the dishwashers were, both in size and where they were placed?  They are now full size and they've been moved from under the sink to next to the sink.  So much better. They did a nice job with the bathrooms as well. They are still small, but the tile is very nice.


----------



## klpca (May 4, 2012)

*Electrical surcharge?*

We are new owners at Maui Hill but we are exchanging in this year. I was just reviewing our confirmation from TP Maui and it indicates that there is an electrical surcharge in addition to the TAT tax. Does everyone pay this surcharge or just exchangers? It's not a deal breaker ($20 for a 2 bed unit) I just hadn't seen anything about this before.

Btw, TP Maui was awesome to work with. Great, honest communication. I have no complaints and we will definitely work with them again.


----------



## Luanne (May 4, 2012)

klpca said:


> We are new owners at Maui Hill but we are exchanging in this year. I was just reviewing our confirmation from TP Maui and it indicates that there is an electrical surcharge in addition to the TAT tax. Does everyone pay this surcharge or just exchangers? It's not a deal breaker ($20 for a 2 bed unit) I just hadn't seen anything about this before.
> 
> Btw, TP Maui was awesome to work with. Great, honest communication. I have no complaints and we will definitely work with them again.



Interesting. We only paid a $4.31/day fee (I thought it was the TAT) when we were there in March.  We are owners and exchanged through Trading Places Maui.  I'll have to go back and look at our confirmation to see if the electrical surcharge is mentioned.  I'll also check the confirmation we have for next year when we're doing another trade.
----
I checked when I got home and the trade confirmation we have for next year does show the electrical surcharge.  This may be a new thing as I don't remember seeing it before and I don't think we were charged one on our most recent visit.  Unfortunately I don't have the confirmations for our recent visit so I can go back and check.

I agree about TP Maui. Just love them and can't say enough nice things.  Be sure to go by and say hello to Nancy when you're there.  She has a desk on site in the lobby.


----------



## klpca (May 4, 2012)

Luanne said:


> Interesting. We only paid a $4.31/day fee (I thought it was the TAT) when we were there in March.  We are owners and exchanged through Trading Places Maui.  I'll have to go back and look at our confirmation to see if the electrical surcharge is mentioned.  I'll also check the confirmation we have for next year when we're doing another trade.
> ----
> I checked when I got home and the trade confirmation we have for next year does show the electrical surcharge.  This may be a new thing as I don't remember seeing it before and I don't think we were charged one on our most recent visit.  Unfortunately I don't have the confirmations for our recent visit so I can go back and check.
> 
> I agree about TP Maui. Just love them and can't say enough nice things.  Be sure to go by and say hello to Nancy when you're there.  She has a desk on site in the lobby.



Thanks Luanne. I'll definitely ask about it. I don't think that owners should be charged as it should be built into our maintenance fees, but who knows. I'm also going to go over the newsletters to see if it has been mentioned. I'll report back - we'll be there in mid-June. (Can't wait!!)


----------



## Egret1986 (May 10, 2012)

*Would most agree with this assessment?*

In reading the reviews, I found this observation.  

"The property seems to go to great lengths to claim there are no ocean views but based on exploring the property I would say that the vast majority of the upper units have ocean views from the lanai. I also think that a good number of lower units have views. I would avoid unit #74, and in fact would avoid 67 – 78, the entire section. The best location appears to be below the office, 1 – 66. Actually, from what I saw the best section to be in from a view standpoint would be 104 – 114. The even number units are uppers. I also think the uppers from 115 – 140 would have views. Couldn’t tell about 79 – 102, but I believe most of the uppers would have views.

Why would the best location be below the office?  I have unit 61 on hold.  I would prefer an upper floor, although a couple of reviews (as well as all guides at RCI) indicate that you don't necessarily get the unit listed on the confirmation.  So perhaps it is pointless to keep calling to find out the unit number.  Also, an owner of unit 51, indicated that they have no water view, which I would assume  unit 61 would not.  I'm just really curious why the units below the office would be considered, by the reviewer, to be the best section.  Am I really wasting my time calling RCI to get a unit number when placing a hold on units at this resort?  Thanks!


----------



## Luanne (May 10, 2012)

Egret1986 said:


> Why would the best location be below the office?  I have unit 61 on hold.  I would prefer an upper floor, although a couple of reviews (as well as all guides at RCI) indicate that you don't necessarily get the unit listed on the confirmation.  So perhaps it is pointless to keep calling to find out the unit number.  Also, an owner of unit 51, indicated that they have no water view, which I would assume  unit 61 would not.  I'm just really curious why the units below the office would be considered, by the reviewer, to be the best section.  Am I really wasting my time calling RCI to get a unit number when placing a hold on units at this resort?  Thanks!



The units below the office are closer to the front of the property, therefore closer to the ocean.  Also, most of the lanais face towards the water. We own unit 10, which is down the hill and has a great view.  We've stayed in unit 2 which has the best view I've seen in that resort.  However, there are some units below the office that I wouldn't want to stay in.  Those are the downstairs one bedroom units that are close to the driveway and most of the lanais face towards the driveway, not towards the water.  We stayed in one of those once and had no view at all.  I think that may be where unit 61 is located.

I don't trade through RCI to get back into Maui Hill.  I use Trading Places Maui instead.  I love that they are a small company, that there are only a few reps and that they "know" me.    I had always thought that there was no wiggle room on the units you were assigned for a trade.  In order to get a unit, one has to be given up.  So if you have a unit number on your confirmation, that's the unit you'll get.  But I found on our most recent trip, that's not always true.  We had two consecutive weeks, one in a one bedroom and one in a two bedroom.  Since we really didn't want to move mid-stay if we didn't have to, I called Trading Places Maui and asked if there was any way we could be in the same unit for two weeks.  Since there were only two of us we would be fine with a one bedroom and I thought that maybe whoever had the one bedroom on our second week would like a two bedroom instead.  To make a long story short, TPM was able to work their magic and we were in the same unit (one bedroom) for two weeks.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 10, 2012)

*Thank you for your posting, Luanne.*

I appreciate your response.  I don't know anything at all about Trading Places Maui.  I think I'll check and see what they're all about.  All I know is I definitely want to go to Maui for at least one week of a two-week trip and that I want to stay at your resort, Maui Lea.


----------



## Luanne (May 10, 2012)

You can check out TPM online, or call them.

http://www.tpmaui.com/


----------

